

Mental Fatigue and Getting to the Next Level of Performance - profquail
http://traderfeed.blogspot.com/2009/08/mental-fatigue-and-getting-to-next.html

======
dejb
The question was interesting. But I was hoping for some kind of answer.

------
DanHulton
This man speaks very much in the same patterns and of the very same things
that poker coaches do. Considering that both are risk-based (and math-based)
actvities, I'm not terribly surprised.

